# Weekly competition 2012-31



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' U R F' U R2 F2 R'
*2. *U' R' U2 F2 U' F' U F U'
*3. *U2 F' U F2 U' F R' F' R'
*4. *F U' R2 U' F' U2
*5. *U2 F' U' R' F' U F2 U R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' F2 L' F2 L D2 R F2 R2 F L' R' B2 F' U' L' B R F2
*2. *B L2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 F' R2 D L D R D' R' U' R' B' F'
*3. *B F2 D2 L2 B U2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' U R' B' F' L2 F' U' R'
*4. *B U' D F R B' D R D R' B2 U2 R2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B'
*5. *F' U2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 B R' B L B R2 U' R' U

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 B' R' F D U R B' F2 Uw B2 L B' D' Rw B Rw2 Uw Fw2 F L2 Rw2 Uw2 F' D Rw2 R' Fw R' Uw U' Fw L R D R Uw' Fw R' D
*2. *L Rw2 Fw F' L2 Uw2 F U2 F2 R2 U F2 L Rw R2 D' Uw' L2 Rw2 B2 R2 Fw Uw2 F' Rw Uw L Rw2 Fw' F R Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw L' D Rw'
*3. *L' Rw2 U' B R D Uw' R Fw' F' U' B2 Fw F' L Uw2 L R' B' F' D' U' L D2 Uw2 Rw2 U R Fw R' B2 F2 U' Rw2 F Rw2 F R' Fw' U
*4. *L' D' U Rw' D2 Uw Rw' D' B' R Fw R' B2 F2 D R Fw Rw' R' Fw2 D' Uw2 B2 L' F2 R D' Fw' R Uw' Fw L' B2 Fw' D2 Uw' B2 L' U F'
*5. *U' B F' U F2 L2 Uw' Rw2 U2 L2 R' U2 Rw2 D2 Uw U Rw F' Rw' B2 Rw' B' Uw2 L R Fw2 D U Fw D2 L Rw Fw' Rw2 B' D' U R2 D2 U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' Uw' Rw Dw Fw' L' Rw' U L B' U' F' Uw' L Bw' Lw' R Bw' Lw' Rw' B' Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 U' Lw Fw F2 Dw2 Rw B' Fw Lw' Rw Uw2 B' Rw D R2 B' F Dw' F' L2 R' U2 L' D' Dw Uw F2 R' U Lw Fw' L Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2
*2. *D' R' U' B2 F Rw2 D U Bw2 L' R2 B2 U Lw' F Lw B' Lw' Dw' R2 U F' D2 Dw Uw2 Bw' L' B Fw' Lw F2 U R' Dw Uw' U2 R' Bw2 U F Dw' U' L Bw' Rw Uw2 R B Dw2 Rw' Fw Dw2 Uw2 B' Rw F' L' Fw' F2 R'
*3. *Rw2 Dw Rw2 R' B Lw Bw' Uw' Rw' Fw' F Uw L2 R2 Uw2 R U Fw2 U Rw D Rw2 Dw Bw Uw' U R2 D Dw2 U' Lw2 D' Dw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw Lw' Fw2 F D2 Uw' Bw R2 B Bw2 Lw2 R Bw2 Lw' U2 Lw' Uw L2 B Dw U' Bw2 D2 Uw2
*4. *F' Dw' F2 L B' R2 U2 B2 Dw2 F Dw2 B2 D2 U F2 D2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' R Dw L2 D B2 D Uw2 Bw' U R' D' Dw2 Lw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 B U2 Lw B2 Rw Uw Bw' Rw' B2 Bw U2 Rw' U' B' Lw R Dw2 Rw' B2 Rw D' L2 Rw2
*5. *Lw2 Rw' Bw' Lw2 Fw D' U' B F U2 Fw' Dw U2 Rw2 B' F R F Dw' B2 F2 R' B' Rw' Bw Rw2 R' Bw D2 R B Fw2 F' Uw' U2 L' Lw2 D' Lw B2 Fw' F' Dw L' B2 D Uw2 U2 Rw Dw2 Rw D2 L2 D' Lw2 U' Rw' D' B2 Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U 3R' 2R' 3U2 2U U2 2R R2 2U U2 2B2 2F2 F 2L 3R' R2 3F' 2R' F' 2D2 2U2 U' 2L 3R' 2R R B 2U' 2R F2 L' B 2U2 2B2 2F 3R2 U' 2B2 L2 2L2 3R2 D' 2U2 B2 2L2 2R2 F2 L' D' 2L 2U2 2L' B2 F U2 2B2 2R2 2D L 2R R U 2L' 3R2 2F2 2D' L' 2F2 F 2D2
*2. *B' F2 2L2 B2 F2 2R B F 3U2 2R2 2U' B2 L 2B2 3F R2 B D' 2R' 3U2 3F2 3R F2 2U2 2B 3U' 2B' 2D2 2F 3R' U' 3F L2 R B' 2F' R2 2B 3F F2 U B2 2D2 R B' 2D2 U F' 2D2 3F 2U' U2 B 3U' F' 2D' 2B2 3F 2F2 2L2 2R U' B2 3F' 3R' F 2U2 B' 3R2 U
*3. *U' 2L' 2U L' 2B2 L 2F2 U2 2F F2 2L R' 3U2 R 3U' 2F 2D' 2B2 2R 2U 3R' 2R R' D B 2B 3F 2U B2 2D' R B 2L 2B L' 3R' F 2L' 2F2 3U 2F 2R' B 3F F R 2U R' 3F2 D' 2L2 2R' 2U2 F 2U 2B' U2 2R' 3U B2 2R R 2D' 2R2 2F2 D 3F2 F' D 2R2
*4. *2L' 2R2 F2 U F' 2L 2F U' L B' 2D2 3F F2 2U2 2F2 3R2 2F' 3R R 2U 3F' 2L' 3R D' 3U' 3F2 U' L2 2L 3R' 2U 2L 3R 2B 2F F D2 2U2 R B2 2U2 3R 2B2 2D2 L2 3F' 3U2 R' 2F 2D' B' L F 2D R2 F' 2L2 2R R' D' 3U 2U2 3R' B' 3R2 3U2 U2 R2 2B2 2D2
*5. *2F' 2L2 2D F L2 3U U2 2B' 2F2 D2 3R' 3U2 U' 2R 2F2 2D' 2U' 3F2 F 2U' 2F' 3U' 2R2 B F2 2D2 3F 2D2 L2 3R 2D U B2 R2 D2 U' 3F' 2F L2 2D' U 2B2 U2 3F 2D2 2B2 2U' 3R 2R' 2D' 3F 2F 2R2 2U 2F D' 3U 3F' 3R2 R2 3F2 3U' 2L' R B' 3U2 3F' D L' R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U 3R2 2D' 2U2 B' D2 U' R 3U' 2U2 U L2 3R 2U' U2 2B' 2L2 2U L' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R' 2U2 2B 3B2 3L' 2F L' 2L' 3R2 2R2 R2 3B' D2 U2 2R2 B 2B 2R' D2 2U2 2L2 2R 2D' U' 3B' 3R2 2U' 2L B2 2D 2L2 2B 2L' 3B' L' 3D 3F2 2U2 2L2 F' 3U' B' 2L 2U R2 3F L' 2B2 L2 3L2 3R 3F' 2F 2R 3U2 U' B D' R' D2 3U' 3R2 B U2 3B' 2F 3D2 3R2 B F2 L' B' F2 D' 2D' 2L 3R' 3F
*2. *2L' 2F U' B' 3B D2 B2 3U2 F 2D' U2 L' B 2D 3D2 L2 R' 3F 2L' 2U 2L F D2 B 3F R' 2D 3D2 2U' 3L' 2D' L2 3R2 2F2 3D' 2U2 3F L2 2B' 2D 3B2 3F2 2U' 3B' D U 3L R 2F 3L 3B' 2D 3L 3F' 2R 3B2 2D' 2F U' 2F' R2 U 3L 2D' 3L 2R' 3D 2U' B' 2F 2D' 2R2 2B2 2F2 F2 D2 2D' U 3R 2D 3R' 2F' U 2B2 D2 3B2 3F' D' 2D L2 R2 3F' U' L' 2L 3R' 2F' 3L 3R' 2D
*3. *B2 F 2D 3B D B 3B F 3D2 3B2 L 2L2 2B D B' 2B 3B' 2U 2L' 3D2 3L' R' 2U' 2L 2U 3R2 2R 3B2 2D' U' 3L' B2 2R2 D U2 3L 3B' 2L2 R' B' 3L' U B2 2B2 2L' 3L B 3R' 2R' F U' B' 3D 3R' R' B2 2R2 3D2 L 3L2 2R2 D2 B 2F' L2 3L' 3R' 2R' R 2B' 3F2 L2 2B2 3L' 2B2 3B F' 2L2 U2 2L2 2R 3F 2F' F' 3D' 2F F' L R' D2 U F' 2R' U R2 3U' L 3R F' 2U2
*4. *2L' R' 3U2 2L' 3R' R2 2B2 2D 3B2 3R' 2R B' 2F' 2R D 3D' 3F2 L' D' 3U2 L2 2R U2 2F2 2L R2 3D' 3U 3F' 3L B 2B' D 3U' L 2L' R 3B' 2D B2 2F' D 3U' U L2 U' L2 U F2 R' B2 3U U 2R2 2U B' 3U' 2R 3U 2R 2F2 3L2 B2 2U2 3L' 2D 3D 2L2 3L B2 3F 2F 2L 3D2 3U2 U 3F' 2D' 3D R 3F' 3L' 2B' L' D' 2L2 2B' 3B 3F' 2R2 2F2 2R' 2B' U 2F 3D' R' B 3F' L
*5. *2D2 3B2 3R' 2D2 B' 3F' 3R 3B' 3U 3R 2U' R 2U2 3R2 R B 2D 2U B2 3R2 3U F' 3L' 3D2 2L' 3L 3R 2R D2 2D' L2 D' 2F 3L R' 3U' 2B' 3D 3U2 2U2 R' 2U2 L' 3L2 3D2 2B D 2R' R D' 3D2 2U 2L' 3D 3L' B 2D2 L' 3F' D' 3D L2 2D' 2B F2 3R R2 2D2 2B' 3F2 2F 2L' 2F2 2U' U' 2L' D L 2R' U2 L2 2L2 R 2U' B U 3B D L2 2R2 D2 F 3U2 2F 2R2 B 2B 3R' D' 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U F' R' U F2 U' F2 R
*2. *F2 U2 R' U F' U2 F2 U'
*3. *U' F' U F2 R' F R2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F2 B2 U F' D B' U2 L U B2 D2 L D2 R U2 D2 F2 L B2 L'
*2. *D2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D L D' R F' D B2 R U' B' R'
*3. *B D2 F D2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B' F D' U' L U' B' D' U2 B' U2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Fw' Rw B' D' Rw' Fw2 L2 F' D B F2 L Uw2 R B2 R U' L' Fw L2 R2 Fw R D U2 L R Uw' F' U Fw2 Uw' B' Fw2 L' R Fw F2 D
*2. *Fw' D' Fw F Rw2 B' F' D' L F L' Uw B' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' R' Fw2 R' Uw B Fw2 L' Fw2 R Fw Uw2 U Rw' Uw2 Rw' R Fw2 Rw U Rw R B' R
*3. *L' B' Fw' F' D' B' Uw' R F' D B Uw' L' Rw' D' Rw' B Fw2 L R2 U2 F' L2 Fw' D' U' Rw' Uw2 Rw' B Fw U' R' U F2 L2 Uw U B L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw U Rw' Bw2 Fw2 F Dw Rw' R' Dw L2 D' Rw2 F' Dw' Uw F2 Dw' Lw2 Dw L' Bw2 L D' U' Fw Lw Bw2 D' Uw Lw R2 D' F U' Bw' L2 Fw2 L2 R Fw' Lw Uw' F' Lw2 R Bw F L2 Rw' B Uw2 Fw L Lw2 Rw R U Lw2 B2
*2. *L' Lw Rw Bw D' Uw Bw2 F' Uw' R' Fw' Dw Bw2 F' L R Bw' F' R Uw Bw2 D2 Lw2 D' U Fw Rw Uw Bw2 Fw2 F Dw' L F' L2 R D Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 B' U Lw' Rw2 B' F' U2 Lw B' Dw2 Rw Fw' F' U2 Lw2 Dw Rw2 Bw Fw
*3. *L D' Bw2 Rw D R Uw L2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw Dw B2 Rw' U2 F' Lw' Bw L2 Dw2 L' Lw Rw2 Dw' R Fw2 Rw' Uw B' Fw' F2 Dw' Lw R Dw' Uw' F' D2 Fw' Lw' Rw U' Lw F L' R F R D2 R2 Dw2 Uw Bw' F D2 Fw' D U B' F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 2D2 U 2B 2F F 3U F D2 B 2B2 D2 3F2 2R 2B' 2F2 2D' 2U U L 2R' R2 2F 2R2 B' 2B2 R' F 2U 2B L' 2R R' 2U2 U 3F F 2D 2B2 3R2 D2 B 2B2 D2 3U U' 2F2 3U' L 2B' 3F2 F' 3U' 2U2 2B2 U' 3F2 2L2 F 3U2 L2 2U 3F D' 2L2 3F R2 2D' 3U2 U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U2 3R2 2D' U2 B2 2D' 3D 3F' 3D 2U 2B 2U' 2B2 3F' 2F U 3B' F U2 B 2D 3U2 2L' 3D' 3F2 U2 3F 2L' B 2L 2R2 3B' F 2L2 D2 3D 3U 2U2 2R' 3D' 3U' 2R 2U' 2R' 2D2 3D2 2U' U 3R' R2 3B2 L' 3L2 3D' B 3L2 2U' 2L' 2D 3D' 3U2 3L 3B' 2F U2 2L2 R2 F' 2L2 2D2 3U' L' 3F' 2F 3D' 2L' 2R' 2B' 3B 3R' U' 3B F2 3L2 2R 2F2 L' D 3R U B D 3L' D' 3F 2U2 3B' 3F' 2D' 2U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R B R2 F2 D F B L U2 F R2 U2 F R2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2
*2. *F U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' D B L U L2 U' R D B L
*3. *B2 D U F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L' U2 B' F L' D L' F'
*4. *B2 U' L2 R2 U F2 D B2 U F2 U R B2 F U2 R U' B R2 B' D2
*5. *U' F' U L2 U2 F' D2 L B' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L' U2 D2 R D2 R
*6. *R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' R' F' R F U L D' F D2 B'
*7. *U' B R' F' U R2 F U' D2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 B2 U F2 U R2
*8. *D2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R B' R D2 F U F2 L' R2 D
*9. *B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D U F' U2 L D L' R' D2 F R F2
*10. *L' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 L2 D2 R D B' U L R' B U' R F' U
*11. *R2 B' D2 L2 F L2 B' F' R2 D2 F' U' R' D2 F' R2 D B' F' L'
*12. *R L2 F2 R' B L2 U' B2 L U L2 B D2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2
*13. *U' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U L2 U B' D R' B' D' L U B U2 F
*14. *R2 U R2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L R' B' D2 U L2 B R' U R'
*15. *D' L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' D2 R D' B U R F D F'
*16. *R F' B R' F' L' B D F' R D2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2
*17. *L' U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' L' F' R2 F' L' B'
*18. *B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D U2 B' R F' U' L D B U2 L B2 R
*19. *B2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 R2 U R B' L F2 R' F' U' B L2
*20. *U2 L B2 D2 L R2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 U' F2 R U' L' U' F' U2
*21. *L2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 F' D L' U' F2 U2 F
*22. *R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 F' L' D' B F L U2 R2 U' L2 R'
*23. *B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B U' B F' U F2 L2 F'
*24. *B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' B D2 F R' F2 U' B'
*25. *F' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' F B2 R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 D
*26. *U' F2 U B2 D R2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 B' D B2 U F2 R D2 R2 D' L2
*27. *B2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B F' U' R' B U2 L' F U2 F D' F'
*28. *D2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 D' R D2 B' U' R' U' B' R' F
*29. *F U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B' F2 D' R D' B' F2
*30. *D B2 D' R U B U L U2 D' L2 U2 B R2 L2 D2 F R2 B' L2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L' R' B2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 R2 B' D L' F U2 R2 D' R B2 R
*2. *D' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U2 L' U2 R U R' F D U F R
*3. *F' R2 U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 B2 F' L2 R' D2 F R D R' U' L' R F'
*4. *F R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 B U2 L2 B L F2 R2 U' F2 D B' D U' R'
*5. *B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U R2 B' U B' D2 F D L' B' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' R' B D' U L' D2 B' D2 F' R'
*2. *L' B' D2 F2 R F2 B U2 D' R L D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L D2 F2 D2
*3. *R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U F' R' U' B2 L2 F' L F2 D
*4. *L2 U2 F U2 F R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 U L D R' F2 U
*5. *R' F' L2 U2 L' U' R U D2 F L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' L2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 F' U' B U2 B' R U2 R' D2 U
*2. *D2 F D2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 B U R F2 D' U' R' U R2 D2 U2
*3. *L2 U F D' B2 U' B2 L' B R L B2 R L2 F2 B2 L U2 D2
*4. *L2 D U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 B' L' U' L2 D R2 D' R F' L2
*5. *U2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 R' U' R F' L2 U2 F2 L' D L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 F' R' D2 B' L' U' R2 B' R B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 U R U R2 F' R U
*3. *U2 B2 R' U2 B' R U' F2 L B2 R2 D' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U R2
*4. *D2 R D' Rw' R2 B2 L F' D' R2 Fw2 D2 L2 Rw' R U2 B F Rw R2 B F Rw F R D2 B2 Fw2 L2 Rw' F2 D' L D' B2 Uw Fw' D Rw Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 U F2 U2 R U' R2 U
*3. *U2 B2 D2 U2 B R2 B U2 F' R2 D2 L' F2 R' U B2 L' R2 F' U'
*4. *B D2 L' Rw' R2 B Uw' U2 B F' L2 Rw D2 B D L2 Rw2 B D2 Uw' Rw2 F' L D2 R U2 Rw U B R F' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' R' D2 Uw' U B2
*5. *Bw Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 U F2 U Bw2 L' Lw Rw U L' D Fw' F2 R' B Rw U' B2 F2 L' Dw2 B' Fw2 D2 Rw Fw R' Dw' Lw U2 Fw' R Bw' Uw Bw2 F' U' L Dw U2 L2 Bw2 F' U Fw Lw' Fw' U2 R2 Uw Lw2 Bw R' Fw F' Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B U' B' L' B' U' l b' u
*2. *L U B U' R B' L U r b u
*3. *U L' R' L' R L' B L' l r b
*4. *U L' B U' L U' L B' r
*5. *U L U' R' L' U B R b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, -2)
*2. *(3, -1) / (4, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (-4, -3)
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, 2) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) /
*5. *(1, 0) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4) / (0, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R D' R L R' D' L' D' L'
*2. *L D R' L' U' D'
*3. *L' R D' U L' D U'
*4. *U' L D' L' D R D' U' D'
*5. *D U R' L R D U D' U'


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 31, 2012)

>that awkward moment when you're done with 2-5 before this thread comes up


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 31, 2012)

3x3 BLD - 58.91, DNF(58.43), 48.75 = *48.75*


----------



## Selkie (Jul 31, 2012)

*2x2:* 9.44, 9.84, 9.43, 8.10, 6.49 = *8.99*
*3x3:* 16.91, 17.65, 20.97, 19.71, 17.90 = *18.42*
*4x4:* 1:15.59, 1:01.69, 1:16.03, 1:21.18, 1:24.37 = *1:17.60*
*5x5:* 2:20.74, 2:22.21, 2:29.57, 2:12.87, 2:25.71 = *2:22.89*
_Comment:_ PB Ao5 
*6x6:* 4:46.35, 5:00.51, 5:37.70, 4:51.83, 5:35.92 = *5:09.42*
*7x7:* 7:47.20, 8:09.74, 8:38.55, 6:59.97, 7:40.86 = *7:40.86*
_Comment:_ Nice pb single! 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *1:46.90*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *4:16.44*
*Square-1:* 38.52, 57.44, 56.48, 56.67, 1:03.19 = *56.86*
*Clock:* 15.56, 15.65, 16.21, 15.44, 16.79 = *15.81*
*Magic:* 1.93, 2.31, 2.40, 2.00, 1.97 = *2.09*
*Master Magic:* 4.63, 4.96, 4.81, 5.33, 5.03 = *4.93*
*Megaminx:* 4:23.52, 4:37.63, 5:09.43, 5:55.38, 3:52.61 = *4:43.53*
*Pyraminx:* 15.92, 16.60, 17.24, 10.52, 7.83 = *14.35*
_Comment:_ Decided to learn some algs! 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 57.00, 48.25, 48.69, 47.04, 40.97 = *47.99*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 46


Spoiler



RU'R 2x2x1
LB 2x2x2
R'FDR'D'BRB' XCross
RF'R'UFU' Pair 2nd Pair
D'FD Pair 3rd Pair
F'L'F2L 4th Pair
UF2U2F'U2F'U2F2U OLL
R'FL'F2RF'R'F2RLF PLL


----------



## KCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

2x2 4.46, 3.95, 3.94, 3.27, 4.22=4.04 :fp
3x3 11.27, 12.70, 11.78, 18.57, 11.66=12.05 :fp so many fails
4x4 55.59, 49.21, 47.08, 46.89, 45.36=47.73
5x5 1:47.13, 2:03.09, 1:54.69, 1:55.14, 1:54.98=1:54.94 meh
OH 19.49, 23.29, 19.62, 18.64, 17.26=19.25


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 31, 2012)

*3x3 18.92* 19.75, 18.95, 19.94, 18.06, 16.98

*OH 3x3 48.81* 49.76, 41.09, 44.54, 52.13, 52.51

*4x4 1:59.40* 1:50.32, 1:39.29, 2:00.44, 2:07.44, 2:22.47

*5x5 3:05.43* 2:57.22, 2:45.01, 3:32.27, 3:31.93, 2:47.14
*
2x2 to 4x4 Relay: 2:54.89*


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Aug 1, 2012)

2x2: (3.73), (2.00), 3.40, 2.90, 2.73 =3.01
3x3: 10.41, (11.00), 9.50, 8.39, (8.26)=9.43
4x4: 38.56, (33.22), 36.29, (52.94), 35.80=36.88
5x5: 1:01.27, (1:10.90), 1:03.76, 1:01.88, (59.98)=1:02.30
3x3OH: (12.05), (16.66), 14.03, 13.27, 15.86=14.39
2x2-4x4 relay: 57.00


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 2, 2012)

FMC 48 moves first time ever I succeed to finish a FMC solve , I guess this was an easy scramble

B R F L' F L U' F' R B2 R' F2 a 2x2x3 block
B L' B L' make a pair
U B' U' cross complete
B' L B B L2 B' F2L complete
B F2 D' F D' F' D2 F D' F B' OLL
L2
U L U' L' U' F U2 L' U' L' U L U' F' PLL

With some cancellation (the underlined moves) I get this to 48 moves.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 2, 2012)

*3x3:* 18.40, 17.04, (20.23), 18.67, (16.21) = *18.04*
*3x3 BLD:*
*4x4 BLD:* 6:52.50, 7:57.30, DNF = *6:52.50*
*5x5 BLD:*
*MULTI BLD:* 3/4 15:11 [9:39] = *2pts 15:11*


----------



## irontwig (Aug 3, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> FMC 48 moves first time ever I succeed to finish a FMC solve , I guess this was an easy scramble
> 
> B R F L' F L U' F' R B2 R' F2 a 2x2x3 block
> B L' B L' make a pair
> ...



Nice F2L, but the finish could've been better:


Spoiler



B R F L' F L U' F' R B2 R'.F2 B L' B L' U B' U' B' L B2 L2 B' [Your F2L]
B D2 F' D' F D' B' [Leaving three corners]

Insert at dot: R B L B' R' B L' B' (Five move cancel)

Which gives a 32 move total: B R F L' F L U' F' R B' L B' R' B L' F2 L' B L' U B' U' B' L B2 L2 D2 F' D' F D' B'


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 3, 2012)

2x2: 3.15, (4.38), 2.71, (1.71)= 2.93
3x3: (15.19), 13.98, 14.05, 15.07, (12.38)= 14.37
2x2 BLD: DNF, 6.87 , DNF
3x3 OH: FAIL (30.27), (46.05), 39.68, 38.79, 39.83


----------



## Sillas (Aug 3, 2012)

2x2: 5.85, 5.26, 5.14, (4.08), (6.11) = 5.42
3x3: 16.81, 17.01, 17.15, (15.62), (19.88) = 16.99
4x4:
3x3 OH: (26.52), 28.41, 27.28, (31.07), 29.08 = 28.26


----------



## Jakube (Aug 3, 2012)

*6x6x6:* 3:03.50, 2:58.90, 2:58.57, 3:31.31, 3:20.32 = *3:07.57*
*Multiple Blindfolded: 9/11 in 39:39*
Memo was sub 25. 2 cubes off by each 2 flipped edges, 1 cube off by 3 corners, at 1 cube I undid a cube rotation wrong


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 4, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Nice F2L, but the finish could've been better:



Thanks Erik and fun too see that you just change 48 moves to 32. I'll see if I can
understand your thinking with moves in hand. After the F2L I had very little time 
left so I had to take the OLL-PLL route at once.


----------



## jorgeskm (Aug 4, 2012)

2x2: 5.12, 3.00, 3.17, 3.29, 4.45 = *3.64*
3x3: 9.50, 13.35, 12.23, 14.44, 10.27 = *11.95*
4x4: 47.53, 48.05, 44.75, 45.71, 47.09 = *47.09*
5x5: 1:26.55, 1:38.65, 1:31.90, 1:30.95, 1:28.95 = *1:30.60*
6x6: 3:41.28, 3:52.98, 3:44.12, 3:32.75,3:30.72 = *3:39.38*
2x2BLD: 30.52, 29.97, DNF = *29.97*
3x3BLD: 57.49, 1:04.36, 56.77 = *56.77*
4x4BLD: 7:34.88, DNF, DNS = *7:34.88*
3x3 multiBLD: 3/3 *6:24.57 = 3 points*
3x3OH: 20.89, 19.79, 22.96, 19.75, 29,96 = *21.21*
2x2+3x3+4x4: *1:08.61*
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: *2:46.41*
Megaminx: 2:17.73, 2:13.83, 1:47.32, 2:01.80,1:47.20 = *2:00.98*
Pyraminx: 5.71, 6.06,10.96, 3.41,7.21 =* 6.33*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 4, 2012)

3x3: 10.18, 10.87, 9.67, 8.29, 8.79 = 9.55


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 4, 2012)

3x3 - 34.80, 33.93, 33.63, (38.46), (29.34) = 34.12
3x3 Fewest Moves - 63


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 5, 2012)

*2x2*: 7.69, 8.79, 7.38, (11.17), (6.23) =* 7.95*

*3x3*: 23.95, (24.58), 23.02, (19.10), 24.54 = *23.83*

*OH 3x3*: 35.83, (33.57), 36.30, (40.08), 36.86 =* 36.33*


----------



## Zaterlord (Aug 5, 2012)

*3x3x3*: 26.42, (29.03), 27.82, 28.64, (24.25) = *27.63*
*2x2x2*: 7.39, (5.79), 7.23, (8.29), 7.66 =*7.43*
*2x2x2 BLD*: 2x2x2 BLD 2:57.63, DNF(3:05.35), 1:37.69 =*1:37.69*
*3x3x3 FMC*: *57 moves*
*3x3x3 OH*: 59.50, 50.91, 57.11, 1:00.42, 55.28 = *57.30*


----------



## pady (Aug 5, 2012)

3x3x3 One-Handed: 19.09, 17.39, 16.08, 18.36, 16.30 = 17.35
_Comment: Pretty normal..._


----------



## JianhanC (Aug 6, 2012)

2x2: 6.13, 7.44, 5.14, 4.59, 7.49 = 6.24
3x3: 15.04, 13.88, 15.41, 13.72, 16.32 = 14.78
4x4: 1:00.62, 1:01.42, 59.10, 50.54, 1:00.32 = 1:00.01
5x5: 1:31.46, 1:37.86, 1:27.38, 1:45.26, 1:34.97 = 1:34.76
7x7: 5:05.31, 4:10.69, 4:53.81, 4:14.80, 4:34.23 = 4:34.28
2-4: 1:38.55
2-5: 3:02.85
3x3 OH: 24.38, 27.05, 20.59, 28.21, 28.64 = 26.55
Megaminx: 1:23.49, 1:22.22, 1:25.34, 1:20.75, 1:23.06 = 1:22.92


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 6, 2012)

*2x2x2*: (5.76), 7.32, 9.01, 8.76. (10.15), = *8.36*
*3x3x3*: 21.63, 21.72. 21.22, (19.93), (22.32) = *21.52*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *68*


----------



## cfelicella (Aug 7, 2012)

3x3: 38.77, 36.91, 38.43, (40.33), (36.89) = 38.27


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 7, 2012)

2x2 : 4.56, 4.90, 3.98, 5.10, 3.66 = 4.37
3x3 : 17.87, 19.85, 14.33, 15.27, 15.21 = 16.51
4x4 : 1:22.87, 1:14.09, 1:11.07, 1:15.21, 1:10.39 = 1:14.73
5x5 : 3:22.51, 3:17.61, 3:29.54, 3:02.43, 3:04.99 = 3:15.42
2BLD : DNF, 28.31, DNS = 28.31

I'll post the rest later tonight, like mayube 6 or 7 from now


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 7, 2012)

Results, congratulations to yoinneriod, jorgeskm and mycube


*2x2x2*(43)

 2.76 fazrulz
 2.89 CuberMan
 2.93 bluecloe45
 3.01 asiahyoo1997
 3.18 yoinneroid
 3.42 mycube
 3.64 jorgeskm
 3.72 Andrejon
 3.75 Hendry cahyadi
 3.80 Maxelino
 3.82 HampusHansson
 3.96 brandbest1
 4.04 KCuber
 4.26 zaki
 4.48 Jaycee
 4.70 riley
 4.95 Kamil Fiedoruk
 5.00 FinnGamer
 5.05 Andri Maulana
 5.39 Alcuber
 5.42 Sillas
 5.44 dinostef
 5.71 ThomasJE
 5.81 gunner
 6.07 bryson azzopard
 6.24 JianhanC
 6.46 uvafan
 6.57 Ninja Storm
 6.83 Kukuh Trisna
 7.01 Kenneth Svendson
 7.43 Zaterlord
 7.44 Mike Hughey
 7.54 Mikel
 7.83 Gabig
 7.95 Outsmash
 8.22 ickathu
 8.24 Schmidt
 8.36 FaLoL
 8.38 VP123
 8.99 Selkie
 9.42 moroder
 10.28 ScubeH
 16.93 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(53)

 9.10 fazrulz
 9.43 asiahyoo1997
 9.55 Hyprul 9-ty2
 10.35 yoinneroid
 10.87 CuberMan
 11.10 Hendry cahyadi
 11.95 jorgeskm
 12.00 riley
 12.05 KCuber
 12.51 mycube
 12.72 Andrejon
 13.48 Andri Maulana
 13.66 Ninja Storm
 13.75 dinostef
 14.14 zaki
 14.37 bluecloe45
 14.78 JianhanC
 15.11 Kukuh Trisna
 15.27 jla
 15.69 HampusHansson
 15.89 uvafan
 16.12 Jaycee
 16.17 anakalim
 16.20 Lapinsavant
 16.99 Sillas
 17.82 Maxelino
 17.90 FinnGamer
 18.04 Kenneth Svendson
 18.04 AbstractAlg
 18.42 Selkie
 18.66 Mikel
 18.68 Krag
 18.92 awesomecuber150
 19.34 okayama
 19.76 brandbest1
 20.00 Gabig
 20.36 ThomasJE
 21.52 FaLoL
 21.63 comamycube
 22.28 bryson azzopard
 22.71 djwcoco
 23.19 kjcellist
 23.50 ScubeH
 23.84 Outsmash
 23.91 Alcuber
 24.28 VP123
 25.03 Schmidt
 26.49 ickathu
 27.63 Zaterlord
 30.36 Photon
 31.55 gunner
 34.12 DuffyEdge
 38.04 cfelicella
*4x4x4*(35)

 36.88 asiahyoo1997
 38.65 fazrulz
 40.91 WilsonAlvis
 41.42 yoinneroid
 43.92 anakalim
 46.78 jorgeskm
 47.73 KCuber
 48.04 CuberMan
 50.55 zaki
 51.04 Andrejon
 52.37 mycube
 55.23 Hendry cahyadi
 56.92 riley
 59.89 Andri Maulana
 1:00.01 JianhanC
 1:02.80 Lapinsavant
 1:05.42 gunner
 1:07.64 dinostef
 1:09.32 Maxelino
 1:09.86 Ninja Storm
 1:13.46 Jaycee
 1:14.31 FinnGamer
 1:17.60 Selkie
 1:24.15 okayama
 1:24.33 bryson azzopard
 1:24.69 Gabig
 1:27.81 Kenneth Svendson
 1:28.35 Kukuh Trisna
 1:34.74 Mikel
 1:35.25 djwcoco
 1:53.92 kjcellist
 1:59.40 awesomecuber150
 2:02.49 ThomasJE
 2:05.69 Alcuber
 2:36.85 ScubeH
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:02.30 asiahyoo1997
 1:19.54 yoinneroid
 1:30.60 jorgeskm
 1:34.01 zaki
 1:34.76 JianhanC
 1:39.72 Andrejon
 1:40.58 Hendry cahyadi
 1:42.35 CuberMan
 1:50.73 Ninja Storm
 1:52.38 mycube
 1:54.31 riley
 1:54.94 KCuber
 1:58.76 Andri Maulana
 2:10.61 Lapinsavant
 2:22.89 Selkie
 2:54.77 FinnGamer
 3:00.46 Kenneth Svendson
 3:05.43 awesomecuber150
 3:15.04 Jaycee
 3:15.45 Mikel
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:06.49 zaki
 3:07.57 Jakube
 3:20.23 mycube
 3:41.59 jorgeskm
 4:30.12 riley
 4:41.13 Gabig
 5:09.42 Selkie
 7:24.21 Mikel
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:34.28 JianhanC
 4:53.85 mycube
 5:09.09 zaki
 7:02.30 Gabig
 7:16.32 Andri Maulana
 7:52.60 Selkie
13:21.17 Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(32)

 14.39 asiahyoo1997
 17.35 pady
 17.79 yoinneroid
 19.25 KCuber
 19.45 Andrejon
 19.53 Hendry cahyadi
 20.63 jorgeskm
 21.17 CuberMan
 23.67 mycube
 26.55 JianhanC
 27.29 Andri Maulana
 28.26 Sillas
 28.67 Kukuh Trisna
 29.91 Lapinsavant
 31.91 zaki
 32.39 riley
 35.36 Gabig
 36.33 Outsmash
 38.54 bryson azzopard
 39.43 bluecloe45
 41.12 Kenneth Svendson
 42.73 VP123
 45.05 Maxelino
 47.20 Mikel
 47.99 Selkie
 48.50 Alcuber
 48.81 awesomecuber150
 52.13 FinnGamer
 57.30 Zaterlord
 1:01.01 Schmidt
 1:01.47 ScubeH
 1:04.28 ThomasJE
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:16.29 Kenneth Svendson
 1:16.67 Andri Maulana
 1:23.33 yoinneroid
 2:07.82 zaki
 6:45.48 Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 6.87 bluecloe45
 28.31 Jaycee
 29.36 Andri Maulana
 29.97 jorgeskm
 30.00 riley
 33.55 CuberMan
 42.22 MatsBergsten
 50.81 bryson azzopard
 52.84 Mikel
 1:18.09 Maxelino
 1:29.68 Schmidt
 1:37.69 Zaterlord
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 48.75 rubiksarlen
 56.77 jorgeskm
 1:15.76 Hendry cahyadi
 1:22.77 MatsBergsten
 1:24.55 riley
 1:55.55 Andri Maulana
 2:07.46 CuberMan
 2:28.50 mycube
 2:34.18 Mikel
 3:02.67 Gabig
 3:57.09 ickathu
 3:58.16 bryson azzopard
 4:49.04 Lapinsavant
 5:47.19 Schmidt
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 6:48.64 Mike Hughey
 6:52.50 AbstractAlg
 7:30.11 MatsBergsten
 7:34.88 jorgeskm
 8:23.73 yoinneroid
11:54.84 okayama
12:17.27 CuberMan
18:53.33 Mikel
22:16.42 Gabig
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:12.95 Mike Hughey
15:51.26 yoinneroid
 DNF okayama
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

9/11 (39:39)  Jakube
3/3 ( 6:24)  jorgeskm
4/5 (40:37)  Mikel
2/2 ( 5:37)  riley
2/2 ( 6:11)  Andri Maulana
3/4 (15:11)  AbstractAlg
1/2 ( 9:17)  mycube
2/4 (15:51)  yoinneroid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 56.15 mycube
 1:46.10 Andri Maulana
 4:50.47 Mikel
*2-3-4 Relay*(23)

 57.00 asiahyoo1997
 1:01.25 yoinneroid
 1:02.40 Hendry cahyadi
 1:04.03 Andrejon
 1:06.52 CuberMan
 1:07.11 zaki
 1:08.61 jorgeskm
 1:11.46 Andri Maulana
 1:13.19 riley
 1:17.78 mycube
 1:33.13 gunner
 1:38.55 JianhanC
 1:38.58 Maxelino
 1:45.46 bryson azzopard
 1:46.90 Selkie
 1:57.28 Gabig
 1:58.11 FinnGamer
 2:06.93 Kenneth Svendson
 2:07.41 Kukuh Trisna
 2:11.83 Mikel
 2:24.12 ThomasJE
 2:51.10 Alcuber
 3:36.28 ScubeH
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:28.03 yoinneroid
 2:46.41 jorgeskm
 2:52.68 Hendry cahyadi
 2:57.53 zaki
 3:00.92 CuberMan
 3:02.85 JianhanC
 3:05.33 Andrejon
 3:14.23 riley
 3:18.09 mycube
 3:38.75 Andri Maulana
 4:01.18 gunner
 4:11.90 FinnGamer
 4:16.44 Selkie
 4:19.80 bryson azzopard
 4:47.20 Gabig
 5:28.00 Mikel
*Magic*(6)

 0.97 Andri Maulana
 1.04 Mikel
 1.15 Kamil Fiedoruk
 1.50 djwcoco
 2.09 Selkie
 2.48 kjcellist
*Master Magic*(6)

 1.97 Kamil Fiedoruk
 2.42 VP123
 2.75 djwcoco
 2.88 Andri Maulana
 2.96 Mikel
 4.93 Selkie
*Skewb*(2)

 25.96 Schmidt
 27.55 Gabig
*Clock*(8)

 6.31 nathanajah
 9.11 Andrejon
 10.89 yoinneroid
 13.95 CuberMan
 15.64 Andri Maulana
 15.81 Selkie
 34.19 bryson azzopard
 35.86 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.75 Andrejon
 4.81 Kamil Fiedoruk
 5.42 Maxelino
 5.68 Alcuber
 6.33 jorgeskm
 6.36 yoinneroid
 6.46 CuberMan
 7.27 Lapinsavant
 7.39 Hendry cahyadi
 7.57 Andri Maulana
 7.73 zaki
 8.15 ickathu
 9.09 Gabig
 10.06 ThomasJE
 10.20 mycube
 11.20 bryson azzopard
 11.21 riley
 12.14 Mikel
 14.35 Selkie
 14.82 dinostef
 21.25 Schmidt
 31.14 ScubeH
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:22.92 JianhanC
 1:40.83 yoinneroid
 1:41.89 Andrejon
 2:05.54 jorgeskm
 2:17.54 mycube
 2:59.95 Gabig
 3:05.91 Lapinsavant
 4:43.53 Selkie
 8:25.89 Mikel
*Square-1*(4)

 28.00 yoinneroid
 28.01 Gabig
 56.86 Selkie
 1:08.58 Mikel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

26 mycube
28 irontwig
30 okayama
37 mDiPalma
40 Andri Maulana
46 Selkie
48 Kukuh Trisna
48 MatsBergsten
57 Zaterlord
62 Mikel
63 DuffyEdge
68 FaLoL

*Contest results*

320 yoinneroid
313 jorgeskm
281 mycube
277 Andri Maulana
269 CuberMan
245 Andrejon
239 Hendry cahyadi
231 zaki
227 riley
222 asiahyoo1997
189 Mikel
188 JianhanC
161 KCuber
153 Selkie
149 Gabig
143 Maxelino
139 fazrulz
123 Lapinsavant
118 bryson azzopard
116 bluecloe45
115 Kukuh Trisna
112 FinnGamer
106 Jaycee
100 Kenneth Svendson
99 Ninja Storm
94 dinostef
82 Sillas
80 Alcuber
75 gunner
72 HampusHansson
71 okayama
71 ThomasJE
69 anakalim
64 Kamil Fiedoruk
58 MatsBergsten
58 AbstractAlg
56 brandbest1
55 uvafan
54 Hyprul 9-ty2
50 awesomecuber150
49 Zaterlord
47 Schmidt
46 Jakube
43 Outsmash
42 Mike Hughey
41 ickathu
39 VP123
38 FaLoL
38 jla
37 WilsonAlvis
35 pady
35 djwcoco
35 ScubeH
26 kjcellist
25 Krag
21 irontwig
19 rubiksarlen
19 mDiPalma
18 comamycube
17 DuffyEdge
10 nathanajah
7 Photon
5 moroder
4 cfelicella


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 8, 2012)

Top half!!! (JUST, 32nd out of 64).


----------



## mycube (Aug 8, 2012)

podium again


----------



## pady (Aug 9, 2012)

2nd at One-Handed :notbad:


----------

